# Blocked tubes & HSG



## ArmyWife (Nov 23, 2011)

Good morning everyone, 

I'm Liesa, and I'm 40.  I have posted in the 'Introduce Yourself' section, but I thought I'd pop in here as well.  

I'm in the process of gathering information at present, so my DH and I can make a decision on what to do going forward. 

One of the questions I have is about HSG.  I was originally given the HSG Fact Sheet by my specialist's nurse, and advised to book myself in once AF arrived (for the following week), but when I went to do so, I was told that the specialist didn't want me to get a HSG.  After meeting with the specialist, she advised that if my infertility was caused by blocked fallopian tubes, then the treatment for that would be the same as the treatment for unexplained infertility, so there was no point in doing the HSG.  

However, I really want it done.  I have a need to know whether it is or isn't blocked tubes.  Do you think it is ok to ask for the test?  

Also, on the subject of blocked tubes - my specialist said that they don't unblock them anymore.  She explained that they do more damage by attempting to unblock them, but I have read some comments on this site about women getting an op to unblock their tubes.  

Confusion reigns supreme... 

Any thoughts/suggestions/advice will be gratefully received. 

Cheers,
Liesa


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi Liesa,  Welcome to the over 40's   .  Sorry you are having problems with IF though   .  I had a routine HSG test as part of my IVF investigations, I don't see why they can't just let you have the test, I'd had a lap and dye when they discovered that I had Endo and I knew my tubes where clear but they still did the HSG.  It gives the Cons a chance to have a look at other things too.  

Shelley x


----------



## ArmyWife (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks Shelley, for the info re HSG.  

I actually phoned my consultant's nurse last week, and told her that I really would like to get the HSG, because I need to know if blocked tubes is the cause or not.  

She is going to call me back at the end of this week to advise.  Fingers crossed. x


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Good luck with the phone call xx


----------



## ArmyWife (Nov 23, 2011)

YAY!  I'm allowed to get the HSG done.  I have to phone tomorrow to make an appt.


----------



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

You should definitely have it, what a load of nonsense they told you.  Of course you want to know, for example, you don't want to be wasting your time agonising on the 2 week wait on months trying naturally if both your tubes are blocked!  Also, if they tell you both your tubes are blocked then that is good news in a way, because your infertility is then explained and it means that if your tubes are the only problem you have then your IVF has a much higher chance of working, and you will be looked on much more postively at clinics. Honestly, consultants, drive me mad!!!


----------

